# Wie bekomme ich das Hinterrad hoch?



## RockAddict (20. November 2016)

War heute bei dem bomben wetter trainieren.
Manual krieg ich immer noch nicht hin, hab aber den Sweet-Point ein paar mal erwischt was auch mal eine klasse Erfahrung war.
Hinterrad versetzen klappt immer nur nach einer gewissen Aufwärmphase und auch nur in Kombination mit Fuß in Pedale verkeilen und Vorderbremse. 
Auch doof, da ich auf dem Trail auch keine "Aufwärmphase habe.

Dann hab ich mal versucht auf eine Knie hohe Bank zu kommen.
Bin drauf zugefahren, mit dem Manualimpuls das Vorderrad hochgezogen und dann stand ich da und hab mich gefragt wie ich nun das Hinterrad anlupfe.
Bin die ganze Bewegung mal nur mit dem Rad (ohne mir drauf) durchgegangen und komm nicht drauf wie ich das Hinterrad hoch kriege.

Nun meine Frage an euch:
Wie kriege ich das Hinterrad hoch?
Und zwar so damit ich auch keinen "SchweineHop" mache sondern einen richtigen BunnyHop, beim Hinterrad versetzen auch die "New-School" version hinbekomme und evtl auf Bänke drauf komme.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2016)

Trashzen.com in der Kategorie "Going up". Da wirst du fündig. Du kannst ja erst einmal versuchen wirklich hoch zu rollen. Damit kommst du schon auf ca. 50-60cm hohe Kanten.

Dein Frage geht aber sicherlich Richtung Bunny Hop. Dafür gibt es schon einen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (21. November 2016)

schau dir mal das video an, geht um bunnyhops, aber am anfang gehts darum das hinterrad hochzuziehen.

es ist eine Impulsbewegung, du schiebst den Oberkörper Richtung Lenker, und ziehst die beine nach hinten-hoch, also entgegen des Impulses vom Oberkörper. mit dem kleinen Impuls nach hinten hast du den nötigen gripp auf den Pedalen und mit der Bewegung nach oben ziehst du dein rad hoch.


----------



## DrMo (21. November 2016)

Hallo,

lerne zuerst das VR kontrolliert hoch zu kriegen. Setzte dann das VR möglichst nah an der Kante auf und verlagere sofort dein Gewicht nach vorne: Füße in den Pedalen verspreizt, springe nach vorne oben, ziehe dich am Lenker nach vorne.

Trashzen (hi niconj!) erklärt das prima, wobei man Erklärungen manchmal erst wirklich versteht wenn's auf dem Rad mal geklappt hat.
Üben, üben, üben.

Viel Spaß !


----------



## RockAddict (22. November 2016)

Also verkeilt man sich dabei schon in den Pedale und zieht dann das HR hoch?
Danke für die Hilfen, werd das am Wochenende mal durch gehen =).


----------



## Destroy104 (22. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Also verkeilt man sich dabei schon in den Pedale und zieht dann das HR hoch?
> Danke für die Hilfen, werd das am Wochenende mal durch gehen =).


genau, viel spass beim üben, ich denke wirst du schnell hinbekommen


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2016)

Wichtig finde ich das "Abspringen", um das HR mitzunehmen. Danach kann man durch ein Anfersen das HR noch höher ziehen, aber der erste Impuls sollte ein Abspringen sein, wenn die Füße dann verkeilt sind, dann folgt das HR!


----------



## DrMo (24. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Also verkeilt man sich dabei schon in den Pedale und zieht dann das HR hoch?


Mark beschreibt es gut.

Stelle Dich neben deinen Computer und springe auf den Füßen. *Die Füße drücken nach unten.* Dadurch schiebst du dich nach oben. So funktioniert springen.

Wenn du dabei alle Gelenke benutzt gehts am besten also Hüft-, Knie- und Sprunggelenk.
Das Sprungelenk besorgt dann die Mitnahme des Bikes (Verkeilen).

Wenn deine 80kg in Schwung sind kann dieser Schwung das Bike (13kg) mit nach oben nehmen.
(Versuche das mal im obigen Video zu erkennen, alle Gelenke sind beim Absprung gestreckt)

Beim Springen hilft es wenig, nur die Unterschenkel an den Po "anzufersen". Das hebt zwar die Schuhe, dein Körperscherpunkt bleibt aber auf der gleichen Höhe. Genauso am Bike: Einfach nur Hochziehen bringt wenig Höhe.


----------



## qaiyaooe (17. Januar 2017)

aber der erste Impuls sollte ein Abspringen sein, wenn die Füße dann verkeilt sind, dann folgt das HR!


----------



## MTBLA (17. Januar 2017)

Zum Thema verkeilen:
Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet verkeilen nicht nur die Füsse an den Pedalen, sondern auch den Gegenhalt am Lenker. Um an beiden Kontaktpunkten Spannung aufzubauen ist die Bauchmuskulatur sehr wichtig.
Beispiel: Versucht mal eine Schüssel mit den Fingern beider Hände an der Innenseite zu greifen und anzuheben. Das Funktioniert nur wenn ich  mit beiden Händen gegen die Schüsselinnenseite drücke.
Diese Erklärung stammt von Ryan Leech... Ich finde sie trifft es genau.


----------



## basinga (1. Februar 2017)

Ich habe auch das Problem mein Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen.
Übe im Moment viel Manuel, Wheelie und sehr viel Gleichgewicht um dann nachher zum Bunny Hop zu kommen.
Wenn ich gerade auf dem Bike stehe runter gehe und dann versuche das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen klappt das so einigermaßen.
Wenn ich aber aus der tiefen Manual Bewegung also nah am, bzw über dem Hinterrad versuche aus der Position hoch zu kommen und dabei das Hinterrad dabei mit zu ziehen klappt das überhaupt nicht. Ich bekomme von da unten gar keinen Schwung wenn ich so nach unten hinten stehe. 
Habt ihr da irgend welche Tipps?
Vielleicht auch noch gute Videos in denen das gut gezeigt und erklärt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo Basinga,
häufig lese ich dass man vom Manual zum Bunny Hop kommt. Das stimmt nur bedingt. Beim Manual willst du balanciert über dem Hinterrad bleiben, beim Bunny ist das nur nur eine *kurzer* Zwischenzustand, Balance ist hier nicht der Knackpunkt eher Dynamik und Timing.
Danko Niconj für das Lösen dieses Knotens in meinem Hirn.

Basingna, schau' dir das und die Beitrag im Umfeld des Bunny-Hop Threads an:


DrMo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 551573



Ich mag Trashzen.com. Schau dir dort die Beiträge zum Backhop und Bunnyhop an.

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Vorstellung: 

*Du (80kg) spingst*, tiefgehen und schnell wieder hoch durch Strecken der Beine oder sonstige Maßnahmen, die dich nach oben katpultieren

das *Bike (10kg) folgt*, weil es mit dir verbunden ist (verkeilen, hochheben mit Armen, ...)

LG DrMo


----------



## frank70 (5. März 2017)

ernst gemeinte frage: den bunny hope krieg ich nicht hin, versuche es eigentlich auch nicht mehr. aber auf den trails schaffe ich so ziemlich die meisten Hindernisse mit dem Schweine hope, im park überspringe ich auch die tables problemlos damit. wieso ist der Schweine hope so verpönnt ? was könnte ich mehr bewältigen, hätte ich den bunny hope im griff ?


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2017)

Keine Sorge, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, egal für Schweine, Hasen oder für dich.


----------



## sparkfan (6. März 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> was könnte ich mehr bewältigen, hätte ich den bunny hope im griff ?



Der Vorteil liegt m.E. auf der Hand: Höhe. Auch wenn ich den BH ebanfalls nicht kann  Mit dem Schweinehop erreicht man idR nur eine sehr bescheidene Höhe.
Seit dem mir einige erfahrene Fahrer gesagt haben, dass sie den BH im (unbekannten) Gelände nicht verwenden, weil ihnen das Risiko, den BH nicht richtig zu timen, zu gross ist, habe ich auch aufgehört, den BH zu lernen. Es gibt genug andere Techniken, einigermassen entspannt und risikofrei (ohne Tragen ) Hindernisse zu überwinden. Zugegeben nicht so spektakulär wie ein BH. Zum Glück sammle ich keine Punkte fürs Styling


----------



## Zask06 (6. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Seit dem mir einige erfahrene Fahrer gesagt haben, dass sie den BH im (unbekannten) Gelände nicht verwenden, weil ihnen das Risiko, den BH nicht richtig zu timen, zu gross ist, habe ich auch aufgehört, den BH zu lernen


----------



## sparkfan (6. März 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


>



Das Kosten(=investierte Zeit und Schweiss)-Nutzen-Verhältnis stimmt für mich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (6. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Das Kosten(=investierte Zeit und Schweiss)-Nutzen-Verhältnis stimmt für mich nicht.


Es geht ja nicht nur um hohe Hops sondern um das Anheben des Vorderades, Belasten und Entlasten, Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunktes, ... das sind Grundfertigkeiten.

These 1: Bunny Hops funktionieren nur richtig mit niedrigem Sattel. Entweder man hat eine schöne Fernbedienung dafür oder man muss absteigen und den Schnellspanner betätigen.

These 2: Wer ständig auf die gleiche Art die gleiche Runde fährt lernt irgendwann nix mehr dazu. Für Fahrtechnik muss man sich bewust Zeit nehmen.

These 3: Wer zufrieden ist soll es bleiben.

Viel Spaß


----------



## sparkfan (6. März 2017)

These 4: Wer zu viel übt, hat nicht genug Talent.


----------



## scratch_a (6. März 2017)

DrMo schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um hohe Hops sondern um das Anheben des Vorderades, Belasten und Entlasten, Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunktes, ... das sind Grundfertigkeiten.
> 
> These 1: Bunny Hops funktionieren nur richtig mit niedrigem Sattel. Entweder man hat eine schöne Fernbedienung dafür oder man muss absteigen und den Schnellspanner betätigen.
> 
> ...



1) Versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung sind ja heutzutage schon fast Standard bei besseren MTB
2) Ich fahre unter der Woche oft die gleichen Strecken, aber die verändern sich auch mit der Zeit. Manchmal liegen Äste im Weg, bestimmte Stellen werden durch Wasser/Erosion verändert, Pflanzen wachsen oder werden entfernt. Oder man fährt mal im dunkeln, bei Schnee, entgegengesetzt, schneller, ...gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Und ja, hin und wieder muss/sollte man sich bewusst Zeit nehmen und üben.
3) Stillstand ist meist nicht gut und man ist nie lange wirklich zufrieden.

 

Also ich kann den BH auch (noch) nicht, übe aber immer wieder zwischen durch und es kommen oft genug Situationen vor, wo ich mir wünsche, dass ich ihn schon könnte. Klar, für kleine Äste und dünne Bäumchen reicht der Schweinehopp, aber wenn die dicker werden, ist es schnell vorbei. Und wenn man da mit schönem Flow drüber fliegen kann ohne langsamer werden zu müssen, hätte schon was .
Aber für stundenlanges üben fehlt mir Zeit und Lust. Irgendwann wird es schon werden  . Wenn man ihn richtig beherrscht, stimmt doch dann auch das Timing. Wem das Risiko generell zu groß ist, kann ihn meines Erachtens nicht gut genug. Oder rede ich mir das als Laie nur ein?


----------



## --- (7. März 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> was könnte ich mehr bewältigen, hätte ich den bunny hope im griff ?


Höhere Hindernisse. Wenn du allerdings gar keine Hindernisse hast dann brauchst du ihn logischerweise auch nicht. Du wirst ihn dann auch nicht vermissen klarerweise.


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> was könnte ich mehr bewältigen, hätte ich den bunny hope im griff ?



"bewältigen..."
Hmmm
Ich finde, das ist eine sehr einschränkende Frage.
Neben höherer Geschwindigkeit bringt son Bunny Hop vor allem die Möglichkeit zu mehr Vergnügen
Aber ich red mich mal raus mit:
"Jeder wie er mag"
Zur Erläuterung eins der Allzweckvideos


----------



## kaliberat (22. Juli 2018)

Moin!
Ich habe mich auch auf den Weg zum Bunny Hop gemacht.
Gerade bin ich dabei, die Wippe konstant zu schaffen.
Wie ich von dieser zweigeteilten Übung letztlich zum Bunny Hop komme, ist mir noch ein Rätsel.
Tipps wie „die Wippe ganz häufig wiederholen, dann kommt der BH  quasi von selbst“ sind mir etwas zu wage.
Habe ein aktuelles Video meiner Wippe verlinkt.
Bin für jede Anregung offen und dankbar.


----------



## Raymond12 (14. August 2018)

Es wäre zur Beurteilung hilfreich, wenn Du ein Video posten könntest, auf dem ein bisschen mehr von Deiner Körperhaltung zu sehen ist.
Beim Bunny Hop springst Du nach dem Hochstellen des Vorderrades vom Hinterrad aus weg. Derzeit springst Du erst wenn das VR wieder den Boden erreicht hat. Der ganze Bewegungsablauf muss also schneller und ohne Zwischenpause passieren. Versuche auch das VR noch weiter nach oben zu bekommen. 

Hier sind noch eine ganze Reihe an Tipps zu finden.


----------



## kaliberat (14. August 2018)

Das stimmt alles.
Und die Rodeobewegung will auch einfach noch nicht klappen.
Die sollte allerdings erst das abwechselnde „Vorderrad hoch - Hinterrad hoch“ sein.

Dabei habe ich aber, wie ich nun weiß, fälschlicherweise angeferst, um das HR hochzuziehen.
Wenn ich nun übe, ziehe ich das Hinterrad hoch durch Streckung des Körpers nach vorne oben.

Das klappt immer besser. Vielleicht gelingt ein Bunnyhop noch vor Ende der Saison.


----------



## Raymond12 (15. August 2018)

Versuch doch einfach mal mit Schmackes die Beine durchzustrecken sobald dein VR den höchsten Punkt erreicht hat.


----------

